# Surf Fishing Advice



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Im going on vacation next week and I'm hoping to catch more fish such as pompano, whiting, redfish (or anything that is good eating!) I just wanted some advice from some people on how to target these fish with the right bait, what type of hook and size hook, best baits for catching various types of fish whether it is artificial or live, and casting distance into the surf. Last year we figured the farthest possible cast was the best but I've read around that casting closer could be beneficial. We went out as far as we could into the water (chest deep) and casted from there. Our tackle setup will be two 7' rods, one 9' rod, and one 12' rod with two of the rods having 20lb test and the other two having 40lb test. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fresh shrimp on 2 hook bottom rig w/#6 brass hooks,if you were chest deep then you were in the first trough and probably scared all the fish you were seeking


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I would have never thought the fish would be in that close. So are you saying use live shrimp? or fresh peeled shrimp?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Fresh shrimp, peeled or unpeeled. Cut into smaller peices. Salting helps them stay on the hook if you peel 'em. Small kahle or circle hooks.

And yes, you were standing where you likely should have been fishing, or even past. If you post a specific location, you'll probably get more applicable responses.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fresh peeled cut into pieces about the size of your thumbnail and bloodworms


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

Sorry guys. I forgot to mention where this will be. I will be on the gulf side at Cape San Blas Florida. Thanks for all the info by the way. What size circle hooks do yall recommend? 1/0, #2, #4?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not very well-versed when it comes to waters that far south, especially on the gulf side.

I will say that I wouldn't be scared of using a size smaller hooks than you think are logically best. Biggest two pomps I've ever caught were on #1 Mustad Ultrapoint Demon Circles, wearing small pieces of cut whiting. Hell, I've caught a 26" fish on a #12 hook.


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> I'm not very well-versed when it comes to waters that far south, especially on the gulf side.
> 
> I will say that I wouldn't be scared of using a size smaller hooks than you think are logically best. Biggest two pomps I've ever caught were on #1 Mustad Ultrapoint Demon Circles, wearing small pieces of cut whiting. Hell, I've caught a 26" fish on a #12 hook.


Think i'll stick with something around that size then. #1,#2. Thanks for the response.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

And don't forget to stay your ass on the sand.  A wise man once said, "Fish don't come up on the beach to take my bait, so why should I go into the water to cast?"


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

FYI....Hook number sizes vary by manufacturer; there is no industry standard. One thing I found useful with Pompano is the orange bead hi/lo rigs do seem to work best. I too peel my shrimp.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> FYI....Hook number sizes vary by manufacturer; there is no industry standard.


This is true. I never buy hooks based on numbers unless I'm familiar with them. (I've learned that lesson.)


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Indian Pass is a great place to fish and it's not far from where you'll be staying. We have caught a lot of whiting there. The CUT you'll be fishing, if you go, is deep and has a large variety of fish. The water is swift and wire sinkers are a must to hold the bait still.


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

haha! Will do dudeondacouch.


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

yerbyray said:


> FYI....Hook number sizes vary by manufacturer; there is no industry standard. One thing I found useful with Pompano is the orange bead hi/lo rigs do seem to work best. I too peel my shrimp.


hmm. I didnt know they varied. Thanks for that info. Last year I bought some two hook bottom rigs that had the orange beads. Guess I will do that again!


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

alwayscovered said:


> Indian Pass is a great place to fish and it's not far from where you'll be staying. We have caught a lot of whiting there. The CUT you'll be fishing, if you go, is deep and has a large variety of fish. The water is swift and wire sinkers are a must to hold the bait still.


When you say Indian pass, is that near the raw bar?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't get_ too_ wrapped up in keeping your rig still. It can be good, and it can be bad. Letting fresh baits roll around in the current always has that possibility to create the "bite-every-cast" situation. Yes, it's more work, but can sometimes be just the ticket to being the only one catching fish.


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> Don't get_ too_ wrapped up in keeping your rig still. It can be good, and it can be bad. Letting fresh baits roll around in the current always has that possibility to create the "bite-every-cast" situation. Yes, it's more work, but can sometimes be just the ticket to being the only one catching fish.


I figured I would stick to a 1-2 oz pyramid sinker. Figured that would be good enough to keep it pretty still with some movement. Cape San Blas is pretty calm most of the time.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I take several trips to the Keys every year and always use Kahle hooks on my drop rigs with 3-4 oz sinkers. I also like to use at least one of the drop rigs with bobbers on the two hook sections. Also wading is not a bad thing but don't go out too far. If you wade much over your knees then you will mess up your cast and not be able to cast as far as you would be able to even if you waded out to your chest. You might want to throw at least one fish finder rig with one of your bigger rods to see if you can catch something bigger. I agree you can catch some fairly big fish on smaller hooks but if you want to go after bigger fish you need to use bigger bait which means bigger hooks.


----------



## alwayscovered (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, it is near the Raw Bar. Go passed the Bar and park at the campground parking lot and fish off of the access road. If you want your bait to stay in the water for more than a few minutes a wire sinker will be needed. The current is very strong. It's a great place to fish.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You need to be a little careful with asking for open ended fishing advice in Florida. It's a very diverse state when it comes to our coastal waters. What works for the fellas up North, doesn't always play well down here. And the Gulf side is vastly different from the Atlantic side. As is fishing in the Keys, or any of the Gulf islands.

Ask your questions in the boatless fishing forums. (Google it)


----------



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

solid7 said:


> You need to be a little careful with asking for open ended fishing advice in Florida. It's a very diverse state when it comes to our coastal waters. What works for the fellas up North, doesn't always play well down here. And the Gulf side is vastly different from the Atlantic side. As is fishing in the Keys, or any of the Gulf islands.
> 
> Ask your questions in the boatless fishing forums. (Google it)



I noticed I forgot to put the location. I posted a reply as to where it is specifically. We will be at Cape San Blas, Fl. Thanks for the input!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jrogers08 said:


> I noticed I forgot to put the location. I posted a reply as to where it is specifically. We will be at Cape San Blas, Fl. Thanks for the input!


No, I saw it in one of your posts. It's just that some of the advice that you were given was a little too "cookie cutter" to be practical (and possibly, applicable) where you may be going. I'm not familiar with the area, either, which is why I pointed you to the other place.

Florida has several different ecosystems, and each one is pretty different. I've got at least 4 completely different approaches to fishing, (and subsequently, tackle setups) depending where in the state I am headed.


----------



## @wood (Apr 23, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> fresh shrimp on 2 hook bottom rig w/#6 brass hooks*,if you were chest deep then you were in the first trough and probably scared all the fish you were seeking*


x2

I was there this weekend and it's pretty shallow a ways out. My son and mom were standing knee deep (an adults knee deep) and had a 4 ft Hammerhead swim between them and the beach. So you don't need to be that deep to catch fish. Find you some live sand fleas and make a double dropper loop rig, you should be good to go. Nothing better than grilling fresh caught Pomps.


----------

